# Cristiano De Rosa Interview Interbike 2009



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Guys

Just seen this interview wth Cristiano de Rosa about king 3 RS at Interbike 2009, from Bike Radar.

http://video.cyclingnews.com/2009/interbike_2009/video_player.php?id=5

Cameron


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you for the link! I was grateful for the use of English, as my Italian is horrendous.


----------



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi gomango

wish I had the spare cash for a new RS or the New Merak!

Will have to stick with the Planet for now

Cameron


----------

